
Cooking with Alexandre Dumas - pepys
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2018/03/16/cooking-with-alexandre-dumas/
======
crispyambulance
I find these explorations of long-ago cuisines really fascinating (see also
the Panis-Quadratus Roman bread article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15723317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15723317)).

Definitely more appetizing that bringing back the original Forth on a period-
correct IBM 1130.

------
marak830
Oh I'm going to try that rabbit dish. These sound quite interesting (and
fairly straight forward compared to other 'traditional/regional' dishes that I
have been trying lately).

------
karag
I had to google what is a bon vivant,

